# mou eleipses poli



## miyax

Can anyone tell me what the verb in the sentence means? If it is something like "I miss you", does the sentence sou elipso poli make any sense in Greek? S´evharistó


----------



## modus.irrealis

You got the meaning of the verb right, but the tense wrong. It's "I missed you." But see this post as well.



miyax said:


> does the sentence sou elipso poli make any sense in Greek?



The only problem is you added the present tense ending, so it doesn't make sense because of that. But σου έλειψα (sou elipsa) would mean "you missed me."


----------



## skatoulitsa

miyax said:


> Can anyone tell me what the verb in the sentence means? If it is something like "I miss you"...



Μου έλειψες = I missed you
Μου λείπεις = I miss you
Σου έλειψα = You missed me
Σου λείπω = You miss me



miyax said:


> ...does the sentence sou elipso poli make any sense in Greek? S´evharistó



I think that you are maybe confusing the subject of the sentence. In the english expression, "I" is the subject, but in the greek expression "you" is the subject. It is basically equivalent to "you are missing to me".

It works in exactly the same way as the spanish "me faltas", where "tú" is the subject.


----------



## miyax

thanks! but I did not confuse the subject, I just mixed tenses as ModusIrrealis said!  My knowledge of aoristo is very scarce  that´s why. Now everything is bright & clear to me! thanks


----------



## ics

Hi miyax!  
The _aoristos _of λείπω:

εγώ *έ*λειψ*α*
εσύ *έ*λειψ*ες *
αυτός/αυτή *έ*λειψ*ε*
εμείς λείψ*αμε*
εσείς λείψ*ατε*
αυτοί *έ*λειψ*αν*

ego elipsa
esy elipses
aftos-afth elipse
emis lipsame
esis lipsate
aftoi elipsan


----------



## miyax

thanks so much ics, very helpful!!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Is that where English speakers get ellipsis from?


----------



## miyax

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Is that where English speakers get ellipsis from?


Hello! I am not an English speaker, but I suspect it is from _ancient _Greek where we all get "ellipsis" from!  in most European languages, including Spanish (spelt "elipsis"). Regards!


----------



## ireney

Oh monsier Aquilone I hadn't seen your post. Miyax is right and you are right in a way. As Miyax already mentioned, the English, Spanish and any oher language that uses the word ellipsis/elipsis got it from the ancient Greek έλλειψις (can't do breathing marks on this PC).

'Ελλειψις (έλλειψη in modern Greek) and modern Greek λείπω both come from the ancient Greek λείπω, λείπειν (1st person sing Present and infinitive respectively) . 
Ellipsis comes from En (meaning in, into usually) + "leipsis" (from Leipein, if I am not mistaken never encountered by itself, without a preposition)


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you for the interesting information!


----------



## ics

miyax said:


> thanks so much ics, very helpful!!


 
Παρακαλώ (parakalo) miyax!


----------

